# Harbaugh Bowl?



## gopherbuddah (Jan 22, 2012)

With an angry Ravens defense up against a beat up Patriots offense. The only time the Ravens beat the Patriots in the last 5 games was in the playoffs. Then you have a tough 49er's defense against a streaking Giants offense. I got the 49ers giving the Giants a rough time. I do like the confusing 4 defense end formation the Giants use and can see Alex Smith being a little sketchy coming out the gate. On the other hand, I can see Jim And his gang coming up with blocking schemes to help Alex get in his groove. I know it's a two part long shot, but it could happen


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 22, 2012)

Only thing is it would prob make for a low scoring SB. What was the score when they met earlier this year, 6-3?


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah it was 16-6 Ravens.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 22, 2012)

Condiff better take the grey hound home.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 22, 2012)

No shit. Bet he ain't a raven next year


----------

